# Ignition coil testing...is it possible?



## badazbass (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey everyone -I'm a newbie to this board!

I'm trying to determine if I need to spend the $150 or not...

Background of the problem is this: the car is extremely hard to start. You had to keep turning it over and it would try to catch, then it would die, try to catch, then die.

It would finally catch, but only after a while.

Now, I'm in the middle of replacing a a head gasket that blew, and I find that the wires, cap, rotor and plugs are all completely corroded. I also find the ignition coil covered completely in oil. 

So, my (first of several, I'm sure) question is this: how do you test the ignition coil?

Thanks!
Heather
http://www.nissanforums.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Have someone crank the engine while holding the ignition coil wire about 1/4 inch away from a metal part of the motor. If it sparks then the ignition coil is likely good. The oil problem is because oil is leaking onto the coil from a bad valve cover gasket.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They make inexpensive spark testers that are adjustable to see the voltage output of the spark. The most accurate way is to run the engine and monitor the spark patterns with an oscilloscope.


----------

